# Chrissy's Horrible Haircut LOL



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I know it's not correct Golden grooming or especially pretty... but it's cooler for her and will help her to exercise more and lose that remaining 12-15 pounds that have to come off of her. 

Once it grows out for a week or so it will darken and blend better with her feathering. I just couldn't handle cutting that off!  She is SO MUCH happier and not panting constantly. Yay! We can put up with her looking silly for two weeks to have her this much cooler and more excited to go for walks.

PS notice her new necklace I made for her


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Tooo CUTE!!! LOL


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

She looks cute and probably feels much better. She does look a little sheepish though. Needs to adjust to her new hairdo I suppose. I used to trim my cocker/terrier Brittany down in the summer just so she'd feel cooler. I think she appreciated it.

The necklace is quite adorable too!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG she is just too cute. I kinda like the haircut.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I bet she feels better and it will grow back she is a cutie......


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

So I won't be banned???


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Don't tell Sue I just sneaked over there and gave Jesse the same haircut


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Don't tell Sue I just sneaked over there and gave Jesse the same haircut


:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl: Sue might think I did it......


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Or just blame Vern


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Or just blame Vern


Even better idea.... he had one to many.....


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Don't tell Sue I just sneaked over there and gave Jesse the same haircut


Believe me he needs it! I just got finished trimming him...god what a lot of HAIR!!! I can barely comb through that **** tail of his :uhoh:


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl: Sue might think I did it......



I wouldn't think that...you're too nice to chop him up  But ACC...well ...let's just leave it at that...:smooch:


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

BTW, why didn't you trim her belly too? She looks like a BIG Schnauzer


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

It really look bizarre,like half lab,half golden!.
I do understand the reason behind that but man,poor dog!.
Thanks for rescuing this old lady,she deserves it!!.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Schnauzer cut! She's so cute!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Or just blame Vern


She would know it isn;t Vern he dioesn;t even know what dog shampoo they use.

I must say Ms Chrissy looks cooler for that Fla weather.

Hooch


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwwwwwww, how cute!

What's that? Did I just hear Chrissy call out ...

Woohoooo! Party nekkid!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

KatzNK9 said:


> Awwwwwwww, how cute!
> 
> What's that? Did I just hear Chrissy call out ...
> 
> Woohoooo! Party nekkid!


ROFLMBO Now that was funny!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad she's happy but she does look a little nekked here. At least she' s got a necklace to show off now!!!! 

angie


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I didn't want to trim any feathering... it takes too long to grow back... but the top coat will grow enough to look passable in a few weeks... LOL

BTW I did shave her actual tummy- so much cooler!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She looks happy with her new lighter trimmer cut. Makes her look 10# lighter and no exercise required. I'll bet Chrissy is some glad she adopted you. You are doing a great job making her golden years truly golden.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thankyou!!! 

And Sue, you should see what I can do to human hair


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She looks pretty. I have to say I have been thinking about doing something like that for Beau. He is overwieght with his thyroid problems but I just love his waves and I think my husband would use the clippers on me if I did cut Beau's hair.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*awww...*

chrissy is cute even shorn of all her pretty fur! She is a sweetie!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Aww. What a sweetie.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely don't TOUCH those feathers, ACC. Daisy lost her left butt feathers with her surgery last January and they are still, 6 months later, not even half as long as her right butt feathers. I hope they grow back, I think they will ... someone said it could take a YEAR!!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

She looks like a different dog!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Schnauzer cut! She's so cute!


Actually, Schnauzer's get cut only on the top of their backs, a little bit down the sides and a tiny bit on their back legs.

Chrissy has more of a Show Westie cut :




















See the difference? :


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

i think she's still the prettiest in whatever haircut


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh no I'd CRY if I had to cut her feathers... she is groomed like a show Golden on her bottom half LOL... you'll be amazed how fast it will darken up and blend and look half decent/blended.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I think she looks adorable! Love that necklace too! Is that beads?

Jazzys Mom


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

She looks fine, ACC, she's got to feel better and that's your focus for her now.
I saw a gorgeous red boy in albany that had a puppy cut~feathers, tail and legs still had about 3 inches~ and it was obvious he was a water dog....I've been tempted, since seeing it, to do the same to mine....it looked good on an active dog, really.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes I make them from beads, on leather and tie it forever so it slips on and off, no clasp to break


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I don't even know what I would do with your Florida heat....we get dry hot days up in Alberta and even at 33C (91.4F) I am roasting and lethargic. Both the dog and I lie on the floor and nap. People don't usually have air conditioning installed in their homes.

Give me cold weather any day!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Agreed, I hate the heat with a passion


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yes I make them from beads, on leather and tie it forever so it slips on and off, no clasp to break


You have some really well dressed dogs there! 

Jazzys mom


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Jazzys Mom said:


> You have some really well dressed dogs there!
> 
> Jazzys mom


I have to admit, I'm guilty of spending more money on my dogs than on me at times...I am always on the search for new collars for Wiggles. But alas, my selection is limited if I want to make sure people think he's a boy! He gets mistaken so often for being a girl.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Luckily I make them myself so it's free LOL


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

My dad has a lab/collie mix with a hair cut like this; I'd never seen him like that before, and I didn't even recognize him!

And she's got a very pretty collar. Sometimes I wish we had a girl dog; I know Jamie would kill me if he came home and found something like that on Gus


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

*Introducing Chrissy, the GRF Senior Party Girl!*



KatzNK9 said:


> Awwwwwwww, how cute!
> 
> What's that? Did I just hear Chrissy call out ...
> 
> Woohoooo! Party nekkid!


I just had to see this posted again,
I am still laughing!

Chrissy looks "smooth" and healthy in her new do!
love the beaded collar, she is ready to party!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww lol!! She's adorable!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She looks like she feels alot better, she is to cute


----------



## GoldenGratitude (Jan 25, 2007)

I thought you were never suppose to shave a golden like that? I heard it ruins the coat. I was told that you can only do thier bellies like that. Is that not true?


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I think she looks adorable, and most of all, HAPPY!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Nope, doesn't ruin the coat- and I care more about her being able to enjoy life and not be in misery than I do about her hair. That said, I care enough that I didn't shave her feathering LOL


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Awww, what a sweetie!!! I bet she feels one hundred percent better and I am sure much much cooler and the fur will grow back in soon enough. Look at that smile on the last photo. What a happy camper she is. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------

